# premier league football



## Dazroberts1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi i have a couple of questions i hope somebody can help me with. I have sky tv over here in Gandia but with the football season starting i dont want to pay for sky sports and BT sport as its quite pricey i know back home you could get foreign sports channels showing every premier league match. Icant stream anything off the computer because where we live has no internet connection and im not paying 70 euros a month for satellite internet. If anybody could point me in the right direction i would be grateful. Also looking for a recordable freesat box if anybody knows where to get hold off one would be great thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you don't mind Spanish commentary you can get it by subscribing to the Canal Plus international football package. I don't know how much it is but certainly less than €70 and you don't need a satellite dish, just a regular TV arial.

Canal+ es Fútbol Internacional en la casa del fútbol


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Must depend where you are canal+ isnt one of my tdt channels, you need a dish. Also I got the impression the OP didnt want to pay subscriptions but was looking for free football. His best bt would be to find bar with a telly


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I just think the OP doesn't want to pay a 70 quid subscription, which to be fair I can see why.
But if you can pay 30 or 40 euros a month for the canal + football package then that is much easier to accept and then you would also have the advantage of a few extra channels.

I think Al Jazeera might of been the foreign package that was good too but I have no idea if they are still the same, I thought they were changing things.

Other than waiting for wimax or cable internet to be installed I don't see there is much other option than getting a dish installed and subscribing to one package or another.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

castaway06 said:


> Must depend where you are canal+ isnt one of my tdt channels, you need a dish. Also I got the impression the OP didnt want to pay subscriptions but was looking for free football. His best bt would be to find bar with a telly


On the mainland Canal+ is TDT but you have to pay a subscription in order to view it. I think the football package is about €30 a month.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> On the mainland Canal+ is TDT but you have to pay a subscription in order to view it. I think the football package is about €30 a month.



Are you sure?
I mean I'm not questioning whether you are right or not but is it picked up via the antenna?

If so then we could in theory grab one of those starter packs from the supermarket and have canal+. 
I would of done that ages ago.

I thought it was via cable and or satellite and seeing as we get no cable then that's why there is a small dish on the roof we don't use.
Wouldn't you still need a set top box too?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Are you sure?
> I mean I'm not questioning whether you are right or not but is it picked up via the antenna?
> 
> If so then we could in theory grab one of those starter packs from the supermarket and have canal+.
> ...


You're right, sorry. It uses the Astra and Hispasat satellites. I just saw the name on the channel list on my TV and assumed all you had to do was pay a sub to get it activated.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal+_(Spanish_satellite_broadcasting_company)


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Just to tidy this up, daz contacted me via pm with this question.

Live Premier League football is only available on PAY TV.
It is not free on any channels that you can receive in Spain.

Al Jazeera Sports were rebranded as BeIN Sports on Jan 1st.

They have the rights to all 380 games, but at the moment the PL are limiting their access to the 3pm games, due to internet piracy - ie games being shown by streaming their channels in the uk.

In fact today, bein stopped all pl games on their web service to combat piracy.
Premier League football and BeIN Sports - restrictions on internet feeds affect IPTV systems - The Sat and PC Guy - Sky TV Spain, Freesat TV Spain, UK TV Spain, UK Satellite TV and Spanish TV Installations for the Costa Blanca, Costa Azahar and Valen

Hopefully this will be rectified soon, and all games will be back on satellite.

A case of cheap low quality internet systems stopping legitimate subscribers watch the games in full hD!

a BeIN Sports receiver and 12 month subscription is 400 euros - for 15 Sports channels in Full HD. They don't just cover football, but F1 tennis and many others.
(shameless plug ; BeIN Sports Premier League 2014 2015. BeIN Sports Receiver. BeIN Receiver Registrations. BeIN Viewing cards. BeIn Sports Spain. BeIn Sports Costa Blanca. )

Canal+ tend to show the same games as BT and Sky Sports - with an additional 3pm kick off. Its costs per month is about the same as Sky Sports.

Canal+ used to run a pay channel on analogue tv in Spain. But then closed it down. Now canal+ is only available via satellite... (and soon maybe via telefonica / movistar of their buyout goes ahead!)


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

GOL tv???


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

el pescador said:


> GOL tv???


GOL TV do not show every game - they show about the same games as Canal+ ie BT Sky and one 3pm - I think they are owned / operated by the same company)

But their Gol Stadium internet system does cover all games, all 3pms (have not seen if they were blocked this weekend like Bein were).


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I see no reason why Gol Television 3pm kick offs should be blocked Sat. I subscribe to Gol and there's never been a problem. It is geo locked so you can't pick it up in the UK (without the obvious workrounds) so that should indicate that it's available. In any case Setanta and Fox etc show them so shouldn't be a problem. Actually last Saturday there was a live game on Gol as well as stadium because there was no La Liga game so they won't clash.

With Gol I get the Sat lunchtime kick off, Sunday Lunchtime kick off, and Monday night kick off. Any other mid week games are usually on too, unless they clash with Spanish games. And Gol Stadium is a good feed too.

You can easily switch to English commentary on the broadcast games anyway by pressing the audio button on the remote and selecting audio 2. Well worth my 20 euros a month if you ask me.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Out of curiosity is the BeIn sports satellite the same as canal france?
Would it be possible to get French tv as well as BeIn on it?
Either pay tv or are there any French freeview channels on that beam.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think I may have to switch allegiance and become a Chelsea supporter this season, given that they now seem to have more Spanish players than most of the teams in La Liga!

Fortunately we get all the match highlights on the free Spanish TV channels.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> I see no reason why Gol Television 3pm kick offs should be blocked Sat. I subscribe to Gol and there's never been a problem. It is geo locked so you can't pick it up in the UK (without the obvious workrounds) so that should indicate that it's available. In any case Setanta and Fox etc show them so shouldn't be a problem. Actually last Saturday there was a live game on Gol as well as stadium because there was no La Liga game so they won't clash.
> 
> With Gol I get the Sat lunchtime kick off, Sunday Lunchtime kick off, and Monday night kick off. Any other mid week games are usually on too, unless they clash with Spanish games. And Gol Stadium is a good feed too.
> 
> You can easily switch to English commentary on the broadcast games anyway by pressing the audio button on the remote and selecting audio 2. Well worth my 20 euros a month if you ask me.


But these types of feeds are what are being used by the IPTV streamers, and what is causing the problems in the uK, and for other broadcasters.

So instead of a BeIN or NBC webfeed, they simply need a gol stadium feed... with the appropriate VPN to access the channels....

And if the PL get wind that Gol Stadium feeds are being used in such manner in pubs int he UK, then they can, like the have with bein, request no internet feeds for certain matches...


Setanta Ireland show one 3pm KO - one of the two that are allocated to European broadcasters to show.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> Out of curiosity is the BeIn sports satellite the same as canal france?
> Would it be possible to get French tv as well as BeIn on it?
> Either pay tv or are there any French freeview channels on that beam.


There are a few versions of Bein SPorts - regional versions.
There is a French version - available on the French tv satellites (Astra 1).
And so yes, with appropriate viewing card or subscription, you can get French TV, and the French version of BeIN Sports, from the same satellite.


And there is the MENA (Middle East and North Africa) version.
This version tranmits from two locations - both the same chanensl - at 26 east and 7 west.

Although BeIN Fr and BeIN Mena share the name, they don't have the same rights to things.

So if BeIN MENA have all PL games, they do so just for the MENA region. This does not mean BeIN FR will have the same games.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you for the info.

I wouldn't be adverse to a BeIn subscription but just trying to work out our options for when we move. It doesn't look as if BeIn.fr shows much premier league at all going by their website which is a pity.
I think we can get away with 2 dishes but 3 may be pushing it.


----------

